# 'Acacian Abstractism' - An Introduction - Acacia Confusa Bark Based Painting



## StAntoine (Apr 14, 2016)

Hello, this will be my first post to the forum, however I intend it to be the first of many. I am 'new' to the art world as well, in terms of publicity, however my works may be seen at a level beyond novice regardless. 
My painting is done with paint made from acacia confusa bark, and I have used this on many mediums now, starting with bedroom walls and a toothbrush, to canvas and paper; I have expanded into larger platforms, with examples of acacia paint being used on glass, plywood and tapestry, in various methods with other washes applied, acrylics and gouache/watercolors being used in combination, along with other mixing techniques such as texturization. 
All in all tho, I believe art speaks for itself, and transcends English surely, so I will let some photos speak  

I found 'watercolor' the most fitting section but I wasn't quite sure.

Photos 1+2 - 'Wasteland Garbage' - Acrylics, Acacia, Gouache + Glass Beads on Plywood - 6x8ft 

Photo 3 - a slightly digitally enhanced plywood work of acrylics, gouache + Acacia 

Photo 4 - one of my very early works titled 'Acacian Destruction', gouache+Acacia wash; when the wash was applied the paint was smeared and the painting basically destroyed in the process. I was inexperienced with the acacia paint at the time this was done, and this was one of the first canvasses I ever painted on. painted at the Mackinac Bridge.


----------



## StAntoine (Apr 14, 2016)

... mind the glare 
[these plywood works have always been hard to photograph due to the glossiness of the urethane]


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome!!!

I have never heard of this medium, but I'm sure there are many out there I'm not aware of. Thanks for sharing your artwork, and hope to see more. 

There are many threads on this forum if u want to browse around :biggrin:


----------



## StAntoine (Apr 14, 2016)

I paint with a style uniquely my own; though many say they see aboriginal, even primal, characteristics and themes in my paintings, this isn't intentional. The Acacia tree is tropical and native to Asia, in countries/regions such as Taiwan, it is considered invasive in Hawaii. Certainly something to read about! 
I still have yet to seen another example of Acacia painting in the manner as I have done it, except for those done by a colleague, whom worked on the plywood pieces and tapestry piece with me, along with a few canvasses and other etcetric works. He is also very talented and has formed various unique techniques and pieces himself and has a 'vibe' to his art very interestingly so his own


----------



## StAntoine (Apr 14, 2016)

Also thank you for the introduction  
I intend to use the forum for sort of exhibition-style posts - photo uploads demonstrating technique and exemplifying the artform I've found, as well as finding inspiration in new mediums and techniques


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I noticed you are posting under watercolor....if that isn't where you wanted to post, you can go to the "Forums" tab up top and select "other art" , then select "misc. art" and start a new thread. 

Also, under community, we have a more personal daily chat that some of us participate in. 

Browse around, and keep posting your pretty art. :smile:


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to our little corner of the world! :welcome:


----------

